# My betta Dante



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Dante is the most interesting betta fish I have ever owned. He is active and healthy, and is absolutely in love with the filter. Sometimes the suction cup comes off the glass, and he will swim inside the filter if it dips too low. 

He also absolutely refuses to eat pellets. 

His fins concern me. They show the beginning signs of fin rot, something I didn't notice when my partner picked him out at the pet store. The ends are frilly looking, and lighter colored. However, his fins have been like that since day one, and have not changed. Is it possible he had fin rot, and the pet store treated it and didn't tell me? They have never sold me, or any of the other people that I know to shop there a sick fish. And since I have had Dante for a month, and all of his fins look the same I don't think he actually has fin rot. 

I plan on getting a snail to share the tank with him, but I haven't been back to the pet store to take a look at what they have yet.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Betta's are awesome  To know if it was fin rot for sure a pic would be helpful, but sometimes betta's can get white tips on their long fins just as part of their coloration. If he is acting normal and the white isn't spreading he is probably fine.My crowntail has white tips on his two long front red fins. Also, he may be tearing his fins a little going into the filter? If he enjoys resting near the surface, or lurking inside of things, I would suggest getting him a floating plant or betta hammock so that he won't hurt himself inside the filter. Java fern is my bettas favorite, it floats and he can hide in it as well as rest on top of it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, I believe he did tear one fin slightly. I have been trying to find some replacement suction cups for it. I caught him in the filter last night, and I unplugged it, and he swam right out. For a second I was scared he had gone and killed himself. The floating plant suggestion is a great idea. He isn't always near the surface, but he is so curious and swims in and out of his little house all the time. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree a few closer pictures would help. I am concerned a little about the filter. If you can, post a picture of your tank and filter. I love plants in my tanks and all but 2 are at least partially planted with live plants. Betta hammocks are awesome. I also recommend some of the small silk "betta" plants they sell at the pet stores attached to a suction cup. That is what I have in the 5 gallon that houses my son's betta. He loves to rest on it. 
As far as his fins, if they are not melting or showing any other sign of fin rot, what I believe you are seeing is either coloration (if it is white) or regrowth from previous damage (if it is clear). Just watch it closely.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Live plants, live plants, live plants! Bettas love them.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

If it is fin rot its usually caused by poor water quality so make sure you keep up the water changes


----------



## ieathellokitty (Jul 27, 2012)

lkfishy said:


> Live plants, live plants, live plants! Bettas love them.


I don't really know how to keep live plans in a tank. I guess Ill do some research on that.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

You can get a low light plant, like java moss that will float near the surface and your betta can use it as a hammock. No extra maintenance .


----------

